# POPUP Stopper von Panicware



## Comedian1 (22 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2003)

Sub Total 28.27 EUR

Ich sehe keinen Grund dafür, Geld auszugeben für eine Sache, die man kostenlos auch lösen kann.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Comedian1 (22 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2003)

Ich bin nur mal auf die Seite gegangen und da gabs einen "Buy"-Link.


----------



## Eniac (22 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> MS empfiehlt den Popup Stopper von Panicware:



Ich empfehle den Browser von Mozilla, der kann soetwas schon von Haus aus: http://www.mozilla.org/


Eniac


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2003)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle den Browser von Mozilla, der kann soetwas schon von Haus aus: http://www.mozilla.org/
> Eniac



Da rennst du bei mir offene  Türen ein   , der kann auch andere schöne Dinge nicht, kein AX, Gott sei Dank   

tf


----------



## Comedian1 (23 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## technofreak (23 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, privat benutze ich auch den Mozilla.
> 
> Zur beruflichen Nutzung ist er allerdings nicht geeignet, weil die meisten Webanwendungen in unserer
> Firma für den IE optimiert sind. Für vieles ist ActiveX unabdingbar (zB IXOS Viewer, Lotus Quickplace,
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, in einer beruflichen Umgebung sind  üblicherweise 
die User nicht direkt an die Außenwelt angebunden, sondern über Netzwerke
 die über die Server (und die dafür verantwortliche Administration) die nötigen Schutzmechanismen
 haben *sollten!!! * 
Damit *sollte * normalerweise ein Dialer außer eventueller Lästigkeiten keine Probleme
 bedeuten, was übrigens auch davon abhhängt wie restriktiv der Zugang gehandhabt wird.

Die Browserdiskussion wird z.T mit demgleichen fast religiösen Fanatismus betrieben, 
wie die OS Diskussion, wobei die Entscheidung für ein OS schon gravierend ist, 
die Frage des Browser dagegen eigentlich unsinnig ist, da  der User ja jederzeit den
 für den momentanen Zweck sinnvolleren Browser wählen kann. 

Die Frage die sich stellt, was will ich mit einem Browser erreichen. Für mich in erster
Linie den wichtigen Inhalt einer Seite zu sehen. Das ist immer noch zu aller erst bis zum heutigen Tage
der Text. In zweiter Linie die dazu gehörenden Bilder und gaaaaaanz zum Schluß
die 1001 albernen Gimmicks. (Um fair zu bleiben , es gibt allerdings nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung 
auch sinnvolle Anwendungen vonAX und Flash und anderen Plugins in  Anwendungen wie Comedian sie anführt.)
Als Otto Normalo brauche ich sie nur in ganz wenigen Fällen. Wenn ich dann die Wehklage höre, daß 
beim Googeln vor lauter Popups der IE mal wieder abgeschmiert ist, kann ich nur sagen: Selber schuld,
mit Mozilla passiert das sehr selten, mir jedenfalls noch nie.

Mich stört es herzlich wenig, ob ich auf einer Seite, bei der ich bereits
vom Text her sehe, daß sie uninteressant ist, leere Felder sehe in denen ich aufgefordert werde
irgendein Plugin zu laden. Wenn das eine Seite ist die a) interessant zu sein scheint
und b) seriös zu sein scheint, dann rufe ich sie eben mit den IE auf und lasse eben AX und Flash  zu, aber
ansonsten werde ich mit Mozilla von dem ganzen Popupmüll verschont. Dialerdownloads melden sich
nach meinen jetzigen Erfahrungsstand von einigen tausend "verseuchten" URL´s ausschließlich
mit der zarten Bitte um Download, den man zur Archivierung erfüllen kann oder nicht.
Wenn nicht, dann gehts eben nicht weiter , na und? Jedenfalls hängt nicht, nix ist passiert
und das ist alles was ich will.

Der IE krankt m.E daran , daß man unbedingt eine eierlegende Wollmichsau draus gemacht hat
und auch noch weiter draus machen will. Wie alle hochgezüchteten
Tierrassen sind diese extrem anfällig für Krankheiten oder haben bereits
genetisch bedingte Geburtsfehler.

Bei ich all den Diskussionen über Browser vermisse ist eine nüchterne
sachliche Betrachtung: 
was will ich den eigentlich und nicht wer kann mehroder wo ist´s bunter schöner,lauter?
 Das ist genau so albern wie in derUnterhaltungselektronik , wo z.B ein Verstärker 
angeblich 1000 Watthaben muß weil man ja sonst keinen Hörgenuss hätte. Das einzige
was dabei (in einer Mitwohnung) bei raus käme, ist die fristlose Kündigung,
wenn man die wirklich
aufdrehen würde. Beim IE ist eben "nur" eine u.U unschöne Telefonrechnung.

tf


----------



## Eniac (24 Juli 2003)

Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass KleinstWeich[tm] seine Browser wider besseres Wissen immer noch mit der unsicheren Standardkonfiguration ausliefert. Dabei würde es ausreichen in den Sicherheitseinstellungen den Punkt "Download von signierten ActiveX-Steuerelementen", also dann wenn die sog. "Sicherheitszertifikate" von Thawte oder Verisign ins Spiel kommen, zu deaktivieren, um die Selbstinstallation von Dialern über ActiveX zu unterbinden. Diesen Tipp habe ich auch schon mehreren Bekannten gegeben, leider kommt dann oft die Antwort "Ja, aber dann funktioniert die oder die Seite nicht mehr richtig" oder "Ich bekomme dann immer so blöde Warnhinweise, stell mir das bitte wieder zurück".  Bei so viel Beratungsresistenz hilft dann wohl nur eine saftige Teflonrechnung.


Eniac


----------



## Comedian1 (24 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Guest (24 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite kann man den Zugriff auf die Konfigurationseinstellungen des IE vie Gruppenrichtlinie unterbinden, doch dann hat man
> 
> 1) Administrationsaufwand
> 2) Aufgebrachte Anwender, die nicht mehr an ihrem PC spielen können
> ...




Moin

Lieber ein kleiner König als ein großer Fürst. :supercool: 

m.f.g.

Stan


----------

